# Grange over Sands.



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi there.
Just been down to Grange over Sands,Cumbria. They have just closed down Berner's Pool,an architect designed swimming pool only 3 years old. Built with Lottery and our money. They are thinking about bulldozing the site cos the building needs millions spending on it. Unfortunately all is very well boarded up and secure so not much to see.
Not far from it is the old Lido. Built 1912, closed 1997 ish. Still intact and in reasonable condition but again has new fences and locks etc so exploring is beyond this old boy's capabilities. There are some good recent pics on 24hourslater. Any comments. Dave


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Dave
Just popped over to take a decko at the thread you mentioned. Those are some cracking pics, aren't they! It's an amazing place; quite large too, and I think the black and white photos give it a good atmosphere. Love the 'evil depth sign' pic.
What a pity though, that it's just left like that and not utilised for the community. All down to profit again, I suppose. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------

